# first time in france



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

Advice please.

My wife and I are wanting to travel to France this year, probably for 6 weeks starting early September. We are new to motorhoming and travelling abroad and would like advice on places to go - should we give Belgium or the Netherlands a visit?. We will be travelling with Norfolkline to Dunkerque and this is very much a trial trip for us, just feeling our way and we did not want to wack up costs by doing thousands of miles.

We thought about sticking to the coast as we love the sea and sail a lot in this country, we are also very interested in wildlife etc. Any help and tips would be most welcome.


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Stephenkirkup
Wouldn't be presumptous enough to give advice on your sort of holiday. But if your going to France, just enjoy it. It's probably the most motorhome friendly place in Europe. Whatever your looking for you will be able to find.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stephen. If you get down to Bolougne you can park overnight on the quay, just follow the signs for "Nautica" and you will see all the vans along the quay, If Friday get there early as the French park overnight there for the Saturday market in Bolougne. 18 were there when we overnighted there and the police do regular patrols along the road.
Not far away is the Auchen Supermarket with a MH sevice station at the petrol garage. If you prefer a site this one is very good.

http://perso.wanadoo.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/with_executives/index.htm

Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi there, Oh how we wish we could do 6 weeks in France! If you have an idea of what you would like to see or places you want to visit, the the web can provide all the info ,maps routes etc.

After Dunkerque consider travelling towards Normandy and the landings, D-day, arromanches, Mont st michel, Calvados . All the time keeping the coast in view!  

Then into Brittany, rugged coastline stunning views and always celebrating some festival or other, whatever time of year! continuing further round the coast into the Vendee, pine forestry dominates much of the coastline hiding the fantastic rollers coming in from the Atlantic beyond the dunes, some great resorts in this region and plenty to do and see.

You could then travel further southwards towards Bordeaux, all the time keeping the coast in sight! or even backtrack up through the loire valley, some fantastic chateaus to visit in this region.
Personally I would visit Belgium/Holland on the way back if that is something you wish to do, Belgium is only a short drive from Dunkerque.

Many forumites have been over there plenty of times, just ask for any advice, and we will do all we can.
Hope your first trip goes smoothly, ..Regards M&D


----------



## 88788 (May 9, 2005)

*Decided to head to brittany*

Thanks for the advice - really appreciated. We have decided to follow the coast (we love the sea and sail regularly) and so will try the boulogne stop. We thought it best to concentrate on one area and living in scotland we liked the idea of Brittany with its rugged coastline and celtic influence - so any advice on airds etc in this area would be most welcome.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

If you happen to go 'via' Alsace/Lorraine remember to visit Riquewhir you wont be disappointed.

Texas


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

If you do decide to follow the Brittany coast you will be spoiled for choice with overnight Aires and quiet wild camping locations. 6weeks may seem a lot but we spent 16weeks travelling along this coastline, never more than 3days in any location.
Get the Aires guide, then look for quiet village, beach or harbour locations as well. If you leave everywhere cleaner than when you arrived you will be made very welcome. enjoy yourselves Thelma and Ray.


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

*france*

we have just returned from our first visit to france with our motorhome. We stayed in a smalll site recommended by Alan Rogers in Guignicourt nr Reims. Chalons municipal (bus from site to town). Troyes municipal (bus again from site) Eperviere Chateau (fro Camping cheques) beautiful site but with a motorhome noplace to go unless you want to drive around. Site has all you would need and is beautiful great for a stp off on the way. Avignon (camping cheues) and found heaven in a little site in Meze in languidoc (camping cheques) This site was heaven for motorhomes - pool, sea view from our window, sea 50 yards from pitch, supermarket across the road, promenade to harbour with yachts and the other end had a lovely old town. We stppoed here for a night and ended up staying for 2 weeks. Diesel was slightly cheaper in Belgium. We travelled by autoroute mainly because we initially used the N roads but found that we wanted to see every village en route so would never have reached the south at our rate.
Let us know if we can give any other advice. We have stayed a lot in Belgium and Holland as well as Austria and germany


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

errrrrrrr. just rememer one thing. France is flippin' massive!!!!!!
Don't try and do too much at once cos you'll just come back knackered.
Above all, enjoy it. France is beautifull, the people lovely and one day I'm gonna live there come hell or high water. ;-)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: france*



frankie said:


> .................and found heaven in a little site in Meze in languidoc (camping cheques) This site was heaven for motorhomes - pool, sea view from our window, sea 50 yards from pitch, supermarket across the road, promenade to harbour with yachts and the other end had a lovely old town. We stppoed here for a night and ended up staying for 2 weeks............


Useful information that. Thank you.
Although we use aires a lot there are times when we want to park up for a day or two and be near enough to be able to walk in the vicinity.
I have picked up the site in the Camping Cheque book and it is Camping Beau Rivage: http://www.camping-beaurivage.fr/

Incidentally, the last time we stayed in the area we overnighted behind the Gendarmerie in the centre of Balaruc les Bains.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Seem a bit keen on this company Skypee, do hope you have not any financial connection with them as we do not allow that on this site :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? *Three* posts about the same thing straight after one another definitely seems suspiciously like a very big hard sell. Why did he not just *EDIT* the first post? You CAN *EDIT* a post as many times as you wish. Even after other's have posted you can still *EDIT* your post. :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Seem a bit keen on this company Skypee,.............


My thoughts too, Helen.
Can't say that the website impresses me and I have to say that having been touring abroad (mainly in France) since 1978 I can't think of an occasion when I would have wanted this sort of help.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Yes I noticed that to, Skypee has made 6 posts and all relate to and seem to promote this website!!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Action taken folks :wink:


----------

